# Landmaster LM650



## Ducker Rich (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with this UTV? From what I've been able to find they sound like a pretty good machine. Made in USA and the Subaru engine has very good reputation. I just can't find many reviews on them.
I have read comments about problems with the smaller machines, but mainly about the engines. This is not a Chinese knockoff.
I will use it at the lease hauling corn, game and getting back and forth from the blind. Will not be used for mudding or racing around. I'm getting older and the 4-wheeler is a cold ride. A windshield, a bit more seat room and a dump bed sound very nice.

Thanks,
DR


----------

